# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  AI Policy Principles, Information Technology Industry Council, Washington, D.C., USA

## Airicist

Developer - Information Technology Industry Council

AI Policy Principles

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tech trade unveils AI principles"

by Ali Breland
October 24, 2017

----------

